# Rubber Slingshot Darts



## ryguy27

Hello!

Earlier Today I Was Tinkering Around With Ideas Of What To Shoot That Had Some Oomph, But Not Too Much Damaging Ability In Case Someone Or Something Moves Into The Line Of Fire. My End Result Was A Dart Made Of An Eraser!

Here's A Quick Guide If You Want To Make One Yourself!

Materials: Small Piece Of Paracord, Small Lead Sinker, Pencil Top Eraser, Glue










Step One: Cut The Paracord To A Length Of 1-2 Inches And Remove The Innards. Once That Is Complete, Put It Into The Sinker And Close It As Shown.










Step Two: Unravel The Strings, And Fold Them Over The Sinker Making It Into The Squid Shaped Thing Shown Below.










Step Three: Put The Lead Sinker Into The Eraser "Head" First And Seal With Glue










Of Course For Some Extra Fun You Can Add A Small Nail Or Pin At The Tip!


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Good idea but it would still sting if hit especially with a lead sinker in the mix,best to follow slingshot safety and make sure nothing walks into your line of fire,if you have concerns about the safety of the shot,do not shoot.


----------



## BCLuxor

Similar to this kind of ammo, .22 lead pellets inside of a water bomb balloon make good sized "non" lethal ammunition.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Your darts look like some fun, says he thinking of shooting a dart board.

Just for fun I put some CopperHeadl BB's in a single folded piece of toilet paper.

Not certain how,many, but the "ball" folded then palm "balled" weighs 10 grams.

I made several, and they shoot quite well as long as you don't grip the ball in the pouch too tightly.
And contrary to normal shot, grip in front of the "ball" in the pouch.

Non lethel to most things except annoying birds, which get totaled by several BB's.
Sort of a very short range (I have only used it in my front yard, max I have bothered is about 10 meters).
But accurate untill it strikes and tears apart.

I shot this with my 4 banded 17/45 bands at the pouch, Dankung Alien model.

Next time I think I will use a small piece of cling wrap, as the paper needs to be saliva dampened to stick together.

I found it a fun excuse to play with other than my normal fairly heavy ammo.
Given I am not wasting glass marbles, or 12 mm steel or lead ball shot, on birds unless game birds.

Cheers Allan


----------



## oldmiser

Cool Idea..I may have to give to a go..as I only have aprox 20 feet to work with in side my apt..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Thanks for sharing this idea!


----------



## Aries666

Sweet


----------



## oldmiser

oldmiser said:


> Cool Idea..I may have to give to a go..as I only have aprox 20 feet to work with in side my apt..~AKA Oldmiser


Update..yes I made them..they work super in my apt ...


----------



## ryguy27

I'm Glad That They Are Working Well For You oldmiser!

BCLuxor, I Didn't See Your Post Until Now. That Sounds Like A Great Idea!

I Know, This Is A Late Reply, But Thanks For Looking You Guys!


----------



## NaturalFork

So how are these held in the pouch?


----------



## ryguy27

When I Shoot These, I Hold The Darts Sideways With The Tip Pointing Up (They Point Sideways If You Are Shooting Gangstah Style).


----------



## Rok Makovec

Nice idea.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

I am liking this a lot. I too am limited on space, especially in the winter. Do these fly pretty true? They kind of remind me of flu flu arrows.


----------



## CrowShot

This is really cool. I gotta try this sometime!


----------

